# what cable?



## don5738 (Jan 7, 2008)

I have a vga connection on my epson77c projector,Can I purchase a adapter from vga to HDMI? I am still leaning about all cables and such. Also what are all the cables I will need for a dedicated HT room I already purchased 500ft 12g spaker wire also I will have at least 1 sub and probably only 5.1 config. now but while I'm running all the cables I will add wiring for 7.1 I am doing this myself and I could use a little help with what cables, I see these big dollar cables like monster and such but after reading some posts most think there is not a whole lot of diff. in cables I have been on bluejeans.com web site don't know what to purchase 



thanks Don


----------



## Jodean (Jan 17, 2008)

I dont believe that will work but it might......probrably not worth the effort. It would take two adapters and all im saying is that the cables will plug into them.....not saying you will get a picture. Monoprice doesnt like a single hdmi to vga convertor.....ive only heard of hdmi to dvi


http://www.monoprice.com/products/subdepartment.asp?c_id=104&cp_id=10419


----------



## Mike P. (Apr 6, 2007)

You can't change HDMI to VGA with adaptors. Hdmi is a digital signal and VGA is analog. It would take a conveter box to convert one to the other. Your 77c has VGA and component inputs. Ideally your DVD player would need to have one of these inputs to mate with the projector.


----------

